# 56 pound northern pike



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

BUT if he did not really "Hook" the fish.... is it a legal catch!?!?!?!? Ken


----------



## Xslayer (Feb 10, 2003)

" I got a taxidermy man back home he's gonna have a heart attack when he see's what I brung him"!!!!


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

That'll be about the 5th time this pic has been posted here on AT...


----------



## xXStanXx (May 18, 2007)

I dunno about it being a legal catch but that is one HUGE fish. I've seen 30, 40 inch pike before and they weight like 30 lbs, but 50lbs? That would be one #%!! of a fish to catch...wonder how long it took him to bring in that beast...


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

Ya, come on Gilles. You know better than to post a pic on here without running it by Stash first...Whether any of us have seen it before or not. :wink:



Stash said:


> That'll be about the 5th time this pic has been posted here on AT...


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

Looks like a friggen alligator in the water!


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*I guess Stash sould be the moderator*



Stash said:


> That'll be about the 5th time this pic has been posted here on AT...


Stash, I think you should apply for the next opening to be an moderator..

Gilles

p.s. if it's not on the canadian section most of us will miss it!


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

ontario moose said:


> Stash, I think you should apply for the next opening to be an moderator..


Yeah, well maybe...

How about leaving this area at least remotely Canadian Archery-oriented (like it says in the header description -_ "For those who speak a foreign language to talk about archery"_ ) and putting the off-topic stuff where it belongs? 

You know, stuff dropping a twonie at Tims for a double-double, then stopping at Crappy Tire for some supplies before hitting Caledon.

Or maybe you want to contact AT Admin to set up a "Canadian Mutantville"?


----------



## Xslayer (Feb 10, 2003)

Yaaaa so there!!!


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*isn't that what this .....*



Stash said:


> Or maybe you want to contact AT Admin to set up a "Canadian Mutantville"?


forum is 

PintoJK


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*question for you sticklers of details*

ok... question for you detail oriented folks..

how would you score this fish.. if I weigh myself with a mouthful of steak wouldn't my mouthful count for my total weight.. then how would you score this fish.. count the one inside it's mouth.. but did he catch the big fish.. I don't beleive I ever seen a restriction on the size of baitfish in ontario.. would you consider the smaller pike baitfish.. if you caught this in quebec were baitfish must be dead before you use them, would you have to throw the second one back if you caught the first one with dead bait? as you can't use live bait, even if you just caught a live perch you still can't use it..

Gilles


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

Stash said:


> Yeah, well maybe...
> 
> How about leaving this area at least remotely Canadian Archery-oriented (like it says in the header description -_ "For those who speak a foreign language to talk about archery"_ ) and putting the off-topic stuff where it belongs?
> 
> ...


ok.. I still don't get it.. are you a moderator or not.. last time I checked your were not.. do we have to check with you first to make sure it's not something that was posted before.. sorry I was born late (late in the day) and I don't get why I can't just share a picture that probably some have not seen before.. how about "who's golfing".. has nothing to do with archery as far as I'm concerned but I didn't tell you anything about is as I didn't care..


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

I, for one, appreciate you posting that pic Gilles. I would never have seen it otherwise. Thats a biiiggg fish!

Now, on to other timely Canadian topics...... Who's fired up to go to Dietmars seminar?


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

ontario moose said:


> ok.. I still don't get it.. are you a moderator or not.. last time I checked your were not.. do we have to check with you first to make sure it's not something that was posted before.. sorry I was born late (late in the day) and I don't get why I can't just share a picture that probably some have not seen before.. how about "who's golfing".. has nothing to do with archery as far as I'm concerned but I didn't tell you anything about is as I didn't care..


Hey, doesn't BassPro have another sale?:zip::wink:


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

*Now let's see........*

Full moon was a week or so ago.......... can't be that

BassPro Hunting sale was last week..... can't be that

Oh...... I know, it's the height of ragweed season , that must be the reason for all the grumpiness 

Hey Gil, nice pic, that would have been one heck of a landing....... too bad it wasn't taken with archery tackle  Thanks for sharing the pic, I would have missed it otherwise.

........... Just like I would have missed the deal about Sally R's pies, my Tee time in the Soo this weekend, Deitmar entering a seminary........ or the fact that some assembly is required  All very useful archery posts 

Now where is that bunny with a pancake on it's head....:wink:


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

:wink:


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*now that's funny..*

that is so cool.. and funny.. 

question:

is the rabit under the pancake or the pancake over the rabit?

Gilles


----------



## robk (Jun 10, 2002)

the way i see it is if he was able to catch using live bait and never hooked it it is still a catch and man what a trophy for the wall. i wouldn't throw it back. and it is the first time i have the pics
rob k


----------



## Pic (Sep 12, 2003)

One little funny thing...first picture, overcast and cloudy....2nd picture, it seems to be very sunny,,,,Hmmmmmm?? ;-)


----------



## Xslayer (Feb 10, 2003)

Thanks for the post Gilles! 

I appreciated it.

The is a simple cure for those who don't like posts like this.

*DON'T READ THEM!!! *


----------



## JBTM (Jul 27, 2007)

*Wow*

Wether it was posted or not that fish is HUGE.Xslayer you are so right.Don't like itDon't read it.


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

........... Just like I would have missed the deal about Sally R's pies, my Tee time in the Soo this weekend,

Ok Dennis now that you know about Sally and many others bringing baked goods for the Sault Bake Off what is your speciality you are going to treat us to Sat night for us to bid on


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

#1 Hogger said:


> ........... Just like I would have missed the deal about Sally R's pies, my Tee time in the Soo this weekend,
> 
> Ok Dennis now that you know about Sally and many others bringing baked goods for the Sault Bake Off what is your speciality you are going to treat us to Sat night for us to bid on


Hmmm....... been a while since I've done any baking (like college) ........ truth told the best pie I make is Tourtiere 

Have to see iffin I can get my lovely bride to whip up some of her famous oatmeal chocolate chip cookies.... would that do Hogger  She makes a mean Cheesecake too, but I doubt I've got enough Club Husband points built up for that request


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

I'm with the rest of the people Gilles, I give this thread a hearty two thumbs up!


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*so do we all agree to get along now .....*

or do I get to push the "red button" 

PintoJK


----------



## Summerfeldt (Oct 19, 2006)

Gilles don't worry what Stash has to say no one really cares:zip:

Nice pics of the pike. In Ontario you can't use game fish for bait so he will have to release the fish and turn him self in the the MNR.

The only thing with the second pic it's not the same fish. I have the samr picture on a calender at work from the OFAH. But the one in the boat is a solid fish.

*NOT archery related so don't look Stash.* I took my son Mike to Shining Tree this weekend fishing with his grandfather and caught among others 4 pike over 30" and one being 36" and I never put a line in the water just took fish off for them and video taped them.:thumbs_up

See you guys this weekend.

Grant


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Nah, I'm not a moderator. If I were, most of your sorry butts would have been kicked off AT long ago.

I'm taking notes, people....just in case. You Ontarians are warned - the list is getting pretty long. In fact, the only AT regular NOT on the list so far is Fifi...



Hey Gilles - lighten up! :wink:


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*you started it..*



Stash said:


> Nah, I'm not a moderator. If I were, most of your sorry butts would have been kicked off AT long ago.
> 
> I'm taking notes, people....just in case. You Ontarians are warned - the list is getting pretty long. In fact, the only AT regular NOT on the list so far is Fifi...
> 
> ...


Stan, this is really not about me, if you haven't noticed your the one at the top with the comments. We should all feel safe that we can post just about anything without having to endure any criticism, but maybe that's just asking to much..


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Gilles, seriously, there was no animosity in my posts and if you took it that way I am sorry.

But the issue is one of off-topic posts, and if you were around when AT started up you might remember the issue when there was a single forum and off-topic posts started being put up. I was one of the main objectors at the time - we don't need to go into that again. There definitely was a difference of opinion, but the majority consensus was slightly in favour of not allowing off-topic posts in the archery forums. That;s why the Campfire and the Mutant forums, and now all the other off-topic ones are here, and it seems to work out well.

I just don't want the Canadian archery discussion forum to become too cluttered up to be readable, and the general AT forum was in the beginning. That's all. One or two or ten off-topic posts won't do it, but they will lead to everyone posting everything about anything in short order. 

The Canadian Tournaments forum got messed up - it was supposed to be only about Canadian shoots but became hunting and social stuff in short order.

Maybe they CAN set up a Canadian Mutantville or some such, if enough people ask for it.

Again, I'm not trying to be a tightbutt (pintojk tells me you can't say "tightass" ), just trying to keep AT and the Canadian Archery forum readable.


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

Stash said:


> Gilles, seriously, there was no animosity in my posts and if you took it that way I am sorry.
> 
> But the issue is one of off-topic posts, and if you were around when AT started up you might remember the issue when there was a single forum and off-topic posts started being put up. I was one of the main objectors at the time - we don't need to go into that again. There definitely was a difference of opinion, but the majority consensus was slightly in favour of not allowing off-topic posts in the archery forums. That;s why the Campfire and the Mutant forums, and now all the other off-topic ones are here, and it seems to work out well.
> 
> ...



you win Stan..


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*I think we're pretty lucky here .....*

now mind you, the Canadian forum isn't perfect, we are lucky that admin has granted us our own area for us to play, congradulate and learn in.

I consider everyone that uses this forum a friend, even though I've known many of you for 20 years, and some of just recent, I still feel we're fortunate that we can all share our thoughts and experiences over this internet forum.

We Canadian archers are a small family, and we will have differences from time to time, but we will also know when its time to shake hands and make peace again.

The Canadian Forum was created for all of us to play in, the Canadian Shoots forum was changing into more of a "general" forum, so admin felt that this would be a great way to fix that issue.

I hope we can all step back, see what we have, and be proud to be a part of it. 

Enough of my soap box

PintoJK


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

The harsh reality of this all............ if this forum were to be kept to mostly archery related threads, it would end up looking like the forums on the FCA website. Dead.

I see no issue with a little light banter and off-archery discussions on this forum. Most of us whom participate in this forum have engaged in such posts/threads in the past. I for one enjoy it, keeps a feeling of a little community spirit here


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*right on!*



Grey Eagle said:


> The harsh reality of this all............ if this forum were to be kept to mostly archery related threads, it would end up looking like the forums on the FCA website. Dead.
> 
> I see no issue with a little light banter and off-archery discussions on this forum. Most of us whom participate in this forum have engaged in such posts/threads in the past. I for one enjoy it, keeps a feeling of a little community spirit here


hey GE.. which side of the bed did you wake up on.. I'm guessing the right one.. or perhaps you haven't asked for those cookies that cheeze cake yet.. (ya make your own cheeze cake buddy..)

Gilles


----------



## CaptainT (Aug 14, 2005)

Summerfeldt said:


> Nice pics of the pike. In Ontario you can't use game fish for bait so he will have to release the fish and turn him self in the the MNR.
> Grant


I believe you are right Grant. I still don't think I'd throw that thing back though!


----------



## Xslayer (Feb 10, 2003)

Holy banter Batman!!

Back to the original post..


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

Dennis if you whine real good you may get your wish Cookies are a good thing for after dinner You better save any extra points you have built up for the hunting season or if you invite us over again to invade your home

Have to see iffin I can get my lovely bride to whip up some of her famous oatmeal chocolate chip cookies.... would that do Hogger  She makes a mean Cheesecake too, but I doubt I've got enough Club Husband points built up for that request [/QUOTE]


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

Man, I think it's time I finally take this site off the fav's list. I really can't see the point of it anymore. Same stuff all the time. I was about remove it a while back, then I thought hey, I'll just stick to reading the Canadian section...where the boys all hang and discuss anything...since I don't get to see everyone that often. 
Now I see it's just another place to read grumblings and what I can and can't do...Just like the General Discuss board.

Peace out yall
See ya at indoors
J.


----------

